# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  C++ funksione per "DOS Console"

## Gepardi

Kam kerkuar shume per disa funksione per "DOS Console" te tipit 

clrscr() // Pastro ekranin
gotoxy() // ZHvendosu ne nje pike te ekranit 
whereX() // Koordinata X e kursorit
whereY() // Koordinata Y e kursorit

keto te katerta i kam gjetur dhe ndertoheshin duke shfrytezuar <windows.h>
Me duhen te pakten dhe dy te tjera.

readkey() //Lexon nje karakter nga tastiera pa ndaluar pra pa kerkuar te shtypet butoni Enter
dhe 
bool keypressed() //tregon nese eshte shtypur nje buton

Pergjigjia per kete pyetje mesa kam kerkuar ishte qe funksione te tilla jane te varura nga platforma dhe nuk i ka gjuha C++

Mua me duhen pikerisht te tilla funksione per DOS pra te varura nga platforma.

Libraria <conio.h> dukej se i kishte keto funksione por keto dy te fundit jo te implementuara ose te pakten nuk po i gjej une. (Une perdor Dev C++ si kompilator). Nje reference te tyre mund ta gjeni ketu http://www.digitalmars.com/rtl/conio.html

A i ka perdorur ndonjeri funksione te tilla dhe a mund te mi tregoje pasi do me ndihmonte shume.

----------


## edspace

Funksionin e readkey() e kryen getch() ose getche(). E dyta e shfaq g&#235;rm&#235;n n&#235; ekran. Funksionin keypressed() e kryen kbhit(). 

Ja kodi q&#235; p&#235;rdor k&#235;to tre funksione:



```

#include <iostream>
#include <conio.h>
 using namespace std;
 int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{
    cout << "Shyp nje buton (pa enter)" << endl;
    char tast = getche();
    
    while (true) {
        cout << endl << "A deshiron te mbyllesh programin? P/J" << endl;
        tast = getch();
        if (tast == 'P' || tast == 'p') {
            cout << "Po" << endl;
            break;
        } else {
            cout << "Jo" << endl;
        }
    }
    
    cout << endl << "Shtyp nje buton per te mbyllur programin." << endl;
    while (!kbhit()) { }
    
    return EXIT_SUCCESS;
} 


```

----------


## Gepardi

edspace,

kbhit() dhe getch() duhet ti kete conio.h por kur tentoj te kompiloj me Dev C++ marr gjithmone mesazhin "implicit declaration of function getchar(..)" .

Dmth edhe pse jane te dokumentuara mua nuk me punojne. Pasi e pashe dhe skedarin conio.h vura re qe getch() dhe kbhit() ishin deklaruar thjesht si prototip kurse ne conio.c qe ishte implementimi i funksioneve nuk ekzistonin pikerisht funksionet getch(), getche() dhe kbhit()

A e ke kompiluar kodin me siper ? Nese po ne cfare kompilatori?

flm.

----------


## edspace

N&#235; Dev C++ 4.9.9.2 e provova dhe punon. Instaloje dhe nj&#235;her&#235; Dev C++. Krijo nj&#235; projekt t&#235; ri p&#235;r console (c++). Kopjo kodin m&#235; lart dhe provoje ta p&#235;rpilosh.

Sapo e provova edhe n&#235; Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2003 dhe punon pa problem.

----------


## Gepardi

Sapo shkarkova versionin e fundit te Dev C++ dhe me punoi pa probleme. Mesa shoh funksionet nuk punonin ne versionin e vjeter te Dev C++. (4.0)

Po bashkangjis nje skedar ne te cilin kam permbledhur keto funksione qe i gjeta gjate kerkimit (gotoxy(), whereX(), whereY(), clrscr()) dhe ndoshta mund ti duhen ndonjerit pasi nuk punonin me conio

----------

